# Children catechism



## MarquezsDg (Aug 16, 2011)

I was reviewing the children's catechism. I have a question on how the answer to question 130

Why should infants be baptized ? 

Because they have a sinful nature and need. Savior .

I don't disagree that infants are born with a sinful nature and need a savior.

It looks like the answer reads like they would be saved by the baptism.

Anyone help me understand it a bit better. Thanks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 16, 2011)

Which children's catechism are you using?


----------



## MarquezsDg (Aug 16, 2011)

It's on my " Christian creeds and reformed confession " on my iPad


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 17, 2011)

There's basically nothing wrong with the answer. It is reflective of Belgic Confession Art.34


> ...the same promises which are made unto our children. And indeed Christ shed his blood no less for the washing of the children of the faithful, than for adult persons; and therefore they ought to receive the sign and sacrament of that, which Christ hath done for them; as the Lord commanded in the law, that they should be made partakers of the sacrament of Christ's suffering and death, shortly after they were born, by offering for them a lamb, which was a sacrament of Jesus Christ. Moreover, what circumcision was to the Jews, that baptism is for our children. And for this reason Paul calls baptism the circumcision of Christ.


The "Children's Catechism" answer reflects the denial that little children are "innocent," but are rather stained as the rest of mankind with Original Sin. The Reformed do not teach that the sacrament itself (even accompanied by the Word, ala Lutheranism) dispenses grace or imparts faith (necessarily); but is effectual only to the elect, by faith, in God's appointed time (that is to say, sooner or later). The Reformed are not preoccupied that a "mistiming" of the sacrament of baptism is detrimental to the right use of the ordinance.

Any "discomfort" engendered by the answer is due to the words being read with certain presuppositions in mind about what baptism is or does, or what it is supposed that some people think it is or does. The answer ought to be read as reflecting the Confessed Reformed view, and none other, with nothing else read into it.


----------

